# Brushing teeth with bar soap?



## peachface (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this or have tried it? I read about this in a different forum so I googled and there's actually tons of information out there about it. Apparently, brushing your teeth with all natural bar soap is better than brushing your teeth with a toothpaste because all toothpastes out there contain glycerin which gets left on your teeth (unless you rinse your mouth like 20-30 times) which prevents your teeth from re-enamelizing. And natural soaps (containing only natural ingredients) don't have any taste so it won't make you sick. And it's supposed to make your teeth whiter and your gum healthier...

Yesterday, on my way home from work, I stopped by at our local natural food store and bought a package of natural soaps and tried brushing my teeth with it. I'm not sure if I liked it or not. My teeth felt clean but it felt weird not having any minty aftertaste. It didn't feel fresh. I think maybe I should start using mouthwash afterward to get that feeling.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 6, 2008)

i'd rather use baking soda. if you like natural products, go for the toothpastes you can find in healthfood stores.


----------



## peachface (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



i'd rather use baking soda. if you like natural products, go for the toothpastes you can find in healthfood stores. I checked the ingredients on all their toothpastes... they all contain glycerin... which is the thing that stays on your teeth...


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm sticking to toothpaste, soap doesn't taste good lol. Plus fresh breath!


----------



## katana (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm a toothpaste kind of gal!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 6, 2008)

I've tried regular soap, i hate toohtpaste it makes me want to vomit every time i brush my teeth, yuck. I think soap works better, so maybe instead of using regular soap ill buy organic ones.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 6, 2008)

My understanding is that natural soaps have glycerin in them.

So if you are avoiding toothpaste because of glycerin, soap is not going to be any better.

I agree with Magosienne - try a natural, glycerine-free toothpaste from a reputable health food store.


----------



## peachface (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My understanding is that natural soaps have glycerin in them.So if you are avoiding toothpaste because of glycerin, soap is not going to be any better.

I agree with Magosienne - try a natural, glycerine-free toothpaste from a reputable health food store.

Most of the natural organic soaps actually don't have glycerin in them. Some do but the one I bought doesn't. I stood there in the store and read the ingredients in all of them. Tee hee...!
But I couldn't find any toothpaste without glycerin... if I do, I think I'll definitely prefer that over soap!!


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 6, 2008)

How about something like this?

Etsy :: roseofsharonacres :: Tooth Chips - Soap for Your Teeth 2 oz Container


----------



## peachface (Aug 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gwendela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How about something like this? 
Etsy :: roseofsharonacres :: Tooth Chips - Soap for Your Teeth 2 oz Container

Yeah, I read about that but in one forum I read, people complained that Tooth Chips actually taste like regular soap and makes them gag. My natural soap actually doesn't taste anything.
There's a thing called Tooth Soap that some dentists seem to recommend... I'm interested in that as well!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 8, 2008)

This is the first time Ive heard of this! I'm pretty committed to my toothpaste though, with all its teeth whitening, plaque fighting, gingivitis killing action... I stick to it. But I don't really like the taste either, and super early in the morning it totally turns my stomach... but I just bare it and I rinse my mouth out for like a minute so I guess Im residue free lol!


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 8, 2008)

it sounds kind of gross. Doesn't it taste awful? I've accidentally got soap in my mouth and it was totally blech! LOL


----------



## Gwendela (Aug 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it sounds kind of gross. Doesn't it taste awful? I've accidentally got soap in my mouth and it was totally blech! LOL I always found it quite nasty tasting as well and believe me I had a lot of soap placed in my mouth as a child.


----------

